# Serrasalmus Id Please :)



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

2/27/2014 10:34:16 AM - YouTube http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=xNApZYpBHAk

serassalmus marginatus - YouTube http://m.youtube.com/?q=marginatus+atack&search_sort=relevance&search_type=search_all&uploaded=#/watch?v=ir5CfDt_KQM

I bought him as compresus,Then I realized that he is marginatus,Even sanchez, he is 13cm long and pritty much agressive.So if somebody can tell me his ID that would be nice


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

3/2/2014 9:02:48 AM - YouTube


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

??


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Can you get a better flank shot, including the head profile ?


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

Marginatus







- Pictures and Videos - Piranha Keepers Forums http://piranhakeepers.com/topic/10097-marginatus/

Slike od Sikic Tomislav iz objave u grupi Monster Fish Keepers-My Fish Eats Your Fish https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201668505771202&id=1136247149&set=gm.10152032645636317&refid=18&_ft_&__tn__=E


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Doesn't look like marginatus.


----------

